# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 02/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*LOTTE LEGEND HOTEL, SÀI GÒN - “LOVE CELEBRATION PACKAGE”*

Giá: 2.100.000 VND ++/ 02 người + 02 trẻ em (không quá 11 tuổi). 

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng buffet tại Atrium Café.Giảm giá 10% trên tổng dịch vụ ăn uống.Nước uống chào đón khi đến.01 chai rượu, 01 đĩa sôcôla tự làm, 01 đĩa bánh snack, và 01 giỏ trái cây.01 bó hoa hồng đỏ cho phụ nữ (nếu ở vào ngày 14/02 hoặc ngày 08/03).Sử dụng internet, Câu lạc bộ tập thể dục, trung tâm vui chơi trẻ em và hồ bơi.

Điều kiện:
Thời gian ở: chỉ vào các ngày thứ sáu, thứ bảy và chủ nhật hàng tuần, từ ngày 14/02/2014 - 09/03/2014.Thời gian đặt: từ nay cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết. 

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*SÀI GÒN - PHÚ QUỐC RESORT -"TRỌN GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG KÈM BỮA ĂN"*

President Suite: chỉ 7.306.000 VND.Vip Bungalow: chỉ 6.645.000 VND.Star Cruise: chỉ 5.076.000 VND.Panorama: chỉ 4.188.000 VND.

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.Xe tiễn và đón sân bay (từ 06:00 đến 18:00).Trái cây ngày đầu tiên.02 bữa ăn theo thực đơn chọn món.Sử dụng wifi, nước suối, tủ lạnh, máy sấy tóc, và bác sĩ theo yêu cầu.Thuế và phí phục vụ..

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 28/02/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*LOTUS BEACH RESORT & SPA, PHAN THIẾT - “GOLDEN PROMOTION”*

Giá: chỉ 65 USD nett/ 02 người.

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa ăn sáng.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/05/2014 (không áp dụng từ ngày 30/04 - 03/05/2014)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*ANOASIS BEACH RESORT, LONG HẢI - “JUST THE TWO OF US”*

Giá: từ 3.380.000 VND/ 02 người lớn.

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm tại phòng Pavillion Bungalow với bữa ăn sáng.Đón tiễn bến tàu, trang trí phòng trăng mật vào ngày đến.02 ly cocktails tại Bamboo Bar.01 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến, với 01 chai rượu tại bãi biển.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn, và trả phòng trễ đến 15:00 PM (nếu còn phòng).

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2014 (không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ Tết, và phụ thu vào thứ bảy hàng tuần).

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đến Úc thăm Vịnh Wineglass * 

Wineglass mang trong mình nét bình yên vốn có của vùng vịnh phía Nam châu Úc. Bãi biển chính có hình lưỡi liềm nằm ở phía Đông Bắc của vịnh Wineglass với chiều dài 1.7km, sóng ở đây tương đối thấp, trung bình từ 50 cm đến 1m. Kéo dài 20km về phía Nam của vịnh Wineglass là những phiến đá granit màu hồng và xám đang vươn mình ra biển. 

Nhìn từ trên cao, vịnh Wineglass hiện lên với những đường cong tuyệt đẹp được tô vẽ bởi sắc xanh ngọc bích của nước biển, xen lẫn là màu xanh lá cây của thảm thực vật dày đặc, thêm vào đó là bờ biển cát trắng phau, tất cả hòa quyện tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên hoàn mỹ. 
Wineglass là địa điểm tuyệt vời để câu cá, chèo thuyền, đi dạo trong rừng, đi thuyền kayak, leo núi, hay đơn giản chỉ là đi dạo trên bờ biển đắm mình trong khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp.


*BAYSIDE INN*

Giá phòng: từ $81/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: 2 Cecilia Street, St Helens, TAS 7216 AUS 

Vị trí: Tọa lạc tại trung tâm Thị trấn St Helens, khách sạn này nằm gần bãi biển và cách Percy Steel Reserve cùng St Helens Waterfront không xa




*TRIABUNNA CABIN AND CARAVAN PARK*

Giá phòng: từ $100/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: 4 Vicary Street Triabunna, TAS 7190 AUS 

Vị trí:Nằm ở trung tâm Thị trấn Triabunna, khu cắm trại này cách Bến phà Đảo Maria chỉ vài bước. Công viên Quốc gia Đảo Maria nổi tiếng trong vùng cũng cách đó không mấy xa..

----------

